# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La desaladora de Al Khafji funcionando con energía solar

## NoRegistrado

Creo que es muy importante. Arabia Saudí va a triplicar el tamaño y a apostar por ésta tecnología, que une una optimización de las membranas por IBM, y así mismo, otra optimización de la energía solar utilizada en el campo de la unificación de la temperatura a determinado nivel.

Un poco más de información sobre el tema aunque de 2010:
http://avances-tecnologicos.euroresi...luz-solar.html

 Recuerdo el artículo que puse aquí sobre una tecnología similar expuesta por el profesor Guillermo Zaragoza y que aquí las autoridades no hacen ni caso. Es mejor gastar en circuítos urbanos de F1, en Copas Américas para 4 vividores, en aeropuertos sin aviones y el parques temáticos de dudosa rentabilidad. 
!!!BIBA HEEEJJJPAAÑA!!!

Enlace al artículo del profesor Zaragoza:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-agua-potable

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (27-may-2014)

----------

